# Little No-name



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I sure hope we can decide on a name for this little guy soon! I don't recall it taking me so long to name my skin kid. His name is Nicholas and he loves the new baby!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

He's soooo adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He has such a happy face Robin!!! How is Phoebe Trixibell with him?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you want some names thrown out there to you, Robin. Maybe one will stick. What kind of names do you lean towards? What kind of feel? Fun or serious? What's his personality...tenacious or timid? He's so handsome.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Such a cutie pie!! What a kissable face!! It took me a few days to name Opey. It will come to you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

brendaman said:


> He's soooo adorable! Congratulations.


Thanks Brenda. Your wait will be over soon! :chili: I know how excited you are!



LuvMyBoys said:


> He has such a happy face Robin!!! How is Phoebe Trixibell with him?


Laura, Phoebe doesn't really have much to do with him yet. I thought she would immediately love him but I think it's going to take some time. She just ignores him although if Finnegan gets too close to him, she charges at him. She's protective of the baby but hasn't bonded with him.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Do you want some names thrown out there to you, Robin. Maybe one will stick. What kind of names do you lean towards? What kind of feel? Fun or serious? What's his personality...tenacious or timid? He's so handsome.


Sue, I would love some help. I like human names. Mark likes Calvin and Nolan. Nicholas like Dimetri and Anthony. I don't know WHAT I like anymore. :HistericalSmiley: We're all over the place! I am not yet ready to admit that I sort of like Calvin. :blush:



lmillette said:


> Such a cutie pie!! What a kissable face!! It took me a few days to name Opey. It will come to you.


Opey is a great name. Why is this so hard??? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Phoebe & Barnaby sound nice together!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Phoebe & Barnaby sound nice together!


That IS cute Sandi!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Phoebe and Jacob (Jake)

Phoebe and Cubby (?) not sure how that came in to my head, LOL...

Phoebe and Finegan (Fin)

Phoebe and Phillip (Philly)

Phoebe and Franky


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Robin, what about:

Oakley
Oliver
Newton
Watson
Benison
Weston
Parker

Just a thought.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

TOO cute!!! How about Joey, chandler, or ross? A 'friends' theme that goes along with phoebe . I don't care if you just call him no-name, because he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was thinking maybe Franklln. I like the sound of Phoebe and Franklin or Phoebe and Frankie Or Taylor, Spencer or Alexander.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Phoebe and Jacob (Jake)
> 
> Phoebe and Cubby (?) not sure how that came in to my head, LOL...
> 
> ...


Pat, you were thinking Cubby because he's so TUBBY!!! :HistericalSmiley: I already have a Finnegan. He's a mean ole poodle mix and doesn't like the fact that he has a baby brother. I really do like the name Finnegan. :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Robin, what about:
> 
> Oakley
> Oliver
> ...


Lindsay, I had a dog named Oliver years ago. I love that name too! 



hoaloha said:


> TOO cute!!! How about Joey, chandler, or ross? A 'friends' theme that goes along with phoebe . I don't care if you just call him no-name, because he is such a cutie!!!


:HistericalSmiley: It's because of Friends that my husband won't even consider Chandler! That was on of my favorites early on.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Was thinking maybe Franklln. I like the sound of Phoebe and Franklin or Phoebe and Frankie Or Taylor, Spencer or Alexander.


Sue, this is so funny but I have a niece named Taylor and a nephew named Alex! Mark said no to Spencer (also another early favorite). We did talk about the name Xander last night though!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

He's so cute! Just look at that little tongue! I have to admit, I'm a sucker for tongue shots. :wub: 
Maybe names like Caleb, Anthony (Tony), Dexter, Jack, Frankie, Sammy, Matthew (Matt/Mattie). Whatever name you chose, I'm sure everyone will love it!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Was thinking maybe Franklln. I like the sound of Phoebe and Franklin or Phoebe and Frankie Or Taylor, Spencer or Alexander.





reanut1379 said:


> He's so cute! Just look at that little tongue! I have to admit, I'm a sucker for tongue shots. :wub:
> Maybe names like Caleb, Anthony (Tony), Dexter, Jack, Frankie, Sammy, Matthew (Matt/Mattie). Whatever name you chose, I'm sure everyone will love it!


Anna, we like Dexter a lot. We even live on Dexter Drive.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fagan means little fiery one and I like the name Monroe and also Ferguson!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking of the show "Friends" too. Phoebe and Chandler. Or Phoebe and Joey.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> :HistericalSmiley: It's because of Friends that my husband won't even consider Chandler! That was on of my favorites early on.


If he wasn't a big fan of "Friends" then you can call the pup Bing and he'll never know. B):HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Gosh! He is soooooo cute. He looks like a Maverick to me.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's adorable! Love the little tongue!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- one of my big champions was named Dexter for Mult BISS CH LynnLaine's Stacked Deck. One thing I like about Dexter is that there is no way to shorten it into a nickname. Although I did call him "D. Dexter Dog" sometimes. 

He's sooooooooo adorable. I just love him.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I will be of no help. We've kind tagged the baby boy with Abraham..aka Abe. But, he just doesn't look like Abe. We also considered Dexter. I love Ryder and Ripley, but the men in my house say that I've always named the girls, they get to name him. I've vetoed Rooster, Roscoe, and Turk, I don't think I need to explain. Ugh...men.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Fagan means little fiery one and I like the name Monroe and also Ferguson!


Deb I really like Ferguson!



pammy4501 said:


> Yes, I was thinking of the show "Friends" too. Phoebe and Chandler. Or Phoebe and Joey.....


Then I'll get another girl in a year or two and name her Monica! Then another boy... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> If he wasn't a big fan of "Friends" then you can call the pup Bing and he'll never know. B):HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


CROSBY! (Bing) Crosby!!! 



sdubose said:


> Gosh! He is soooooo cute. He looks like a Maverick to me.


Shelly, I already tried Maverick and Stetson. No luck.



babycake7 said:


> He's adorable! Love the little tongue!


Me too! Why are tongue shots always so cute?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Crosby is super cute - and unique!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- one of my big champions was named Dexter for Mult BISS CH LynnLaine's Stacked Deck. One thing I like about Dexter is that there is no way to shorten it into a nickname. Although I did call him "D. Dexter Dog" sometimes.
> 
> He's sooooooooo adorable. I just love him.


I like Dexter a lot and we love the show "Dexter", although I wouldn't want anyone to think I named my baby after a serial killer...



ladodd said:


> I will be of no help. We've kind tagged the baby boy with Abraham..aka Abe. But, he just doesn't look like Abe. We also considered Dexter. I love Ryder and Ripley, but the men in my house say that I've always named the girls, they get to name him. I've vetoed Rooster, Roscoe, and Turk, I don't think I need to explain. Ugh...men.


That's so funny! Mark suggested Turk too! I love Ripley.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a friend that has Yorkies. She has Jerry and Elaine, right now. At the bridge are Cutty, Kramer and Cosmo!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Crosby is super cute - and unique!


Celeta, I like it too. I may lobby hard for that one!



Furbabies mom said:


> I have a friend that has Yorkies. She has Jerry and Elaine, right now. At the bridge are Cutty, Kramer and Cosmo!


Ooooh, I like Kramer!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> I like Dexter a lot and we love the show "Dexter", although I wouldn't want anyone to think I named my baby after a serial killer...


DH and I love the show Dexter and always say Dexter is definitely a future pup's name!! And if you live on Dexter Drive maybe that is a sign! 

Other possibilities could be Sullivan, Harrison, Dunkin, or Wilson.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

In my old neighborhood, there were a pair if Malts called Fraiser and Lillith!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> DH and I love the show Dexter and always say Dexter is definitely a future pup's name!! And if you live on Dexter Drive maybe that is a sign!
> 
> Other possibilities could be Sullivan, Harrison, Dunkin, or Wilson.


It may very well end up being Dexter! Funny you said Harrison. In an earlier post, I mentioned I have a nephew named Alexander. His full name is Harrison Alexander Holt. That was one name I had considered for Nicholas and when I didn't use it, my in-laws snatched it up 8 years later! :HistericalSmiley: They call their son Alex.



Furbabies mom said:


> In my old neighborhood, there were a pair if Malts called Fraiser and Lillith!!


What was Fraiser's dog name Deborah? I can't remember...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fraiser's (dad's) dog was Eddie.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Fraiser's (dad's) dog was Eddie.


Thank you Sylvia. I didn't watch that show much but I remember the dog!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I like the "Friends" theme. Joey, Chandler, Ross. :thumbsup:

I call Chloe about 10 different names, Chloe, Chlo Bell, Pretty Girl, Momma's Sweet Baby, Bootsie, Stink Pot, Poota Butt . 
I'm hoping one day soon to get an angel from Bonnie. :two thumbs up:

Everytime I think of a good name, I write it on my "Future Bonnies Angel" list.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mommatee said:


> I like the "Friends" theme. Joey, Chandler, Ross. :thumbsup:
> 
> I call Chloe about 10 different names, Chloe, Chlo Bell, Pretty Girl, Momma's Sweet Baby, Bootsie, Stink Pot, Poota Butt .
> I'm hoping one day soon to get an angel from Bonnie. :two thumbs up:
> ...


Tanya, we call Phoebe lots of names too. Mark calls her Fluff Pup a lot. 

I'm glad you plan on getting an Angel! I can't say enough good things about Bonnie and her program. :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rupert


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He's super adorable!! Congrats!! You've got to be just over the 'moon' :HistericalSmiley:with this little guy. So have I missed a post? Have you decided on a name? I'm really liking Crosby. That got me thinking then of Crosby, Stills and Nash. What about Nash?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> He's super adorable!! Congrats!! You've got to be just over the 'moon' :HistericalSmiley:with this little guy. So have I missed a post? Have you decided on a name? I'm really liking Crosby. That got me thinking then of Crosby, Stills and Nash. What about Nash?


Crystal, I like Crosby too! He looks like he could be a Crosby. I also like Jagger (which doesn't fit)... I told my husband this morning we need to HURRY and decide...:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I like Jagger:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Crystal, I like Crosby too! He looks like he could be a Crosby. I also like Jagger (which doesn't fit)... I told my husband this morning we need to HURRY and decide...:smilie_tischkante:


My recommendation is to take your time, learn your puppy, a name will come to you easier if you do that. They each have their own personality and a name will fit his particular one.

He sure is cute!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

pupppy feverrr !


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

elly said:


> I like Jagger:wub:


:two thumbs up:



Malt Shoppe said:


> My recommendation is to take your time, learn your puppy, a name will come to you easier if you do that. They each have their own personality and a name will fit his particular one.
> 
> He sure is cute!


Thanks Claire. You are right. I want it to be a name that is right for him.



MaxnMinnie said:


> pupppy feverrr !


There's a cure for that you know~ :thumbsup:


----------

